# Software



## Sudsy81 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey everybody

I'm going to be starting a new business for the spring of 2009 its a full service landscaping company and was wondering what software programs people are using to run there day to day operations to keep customer records, estimating, invoicing, etc...any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
sudsy


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I use Blizzard Buster for the snow side, cost is $ 299.00 but well worth it. Do a search on the net, you'll see it. Same company also has Landscaping software as well.

Good Luck


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Well i know there is specific software for landscaping and snow services but honestly we use Quickbooks Pro for everything. It does a great job of keeping track of invoices and payments and makes tax time a breeze. Plus my accountant just asks for a computer disk at the end of the year instead of a box of receipts and invoices. 

JMO


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You will need either Quicken or Quick Books for keeping track of your reciepts for taxes and general business reports.

I made my own estiamte spread sheets in Excell for landscaping. 

I have ran the demo for Grounds Keeper. I liked it but wasn't ready to switch.

What ever you choose, realize that changing later to something else will be hard.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm using lawn pro right now, but looking into something that will intigrate with quick books.


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Sudsy81;677786 said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> I'm going to be starting a new business for the spring of 2009 its a full service landscaping company and was wondering what software programs people are using to run there day to day operations to keep customer records, estimating, invoicing, etc...any feed back would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hello ,
I'm glad to see you have taken the time out of your busy schedule to see how the proper software can help you grow your business. Check out what Operasoft is all about.

Operasoft provides Residential & Municipal Snow removal & Lawn care Management Software. Designed with Microsoft Dynamics CRM which is an extension of your Microsoft Outlook, it provides a powerful and stable backbone to run every aspect of your operations smoothly.

The software solution requires no onsite installation and handles all types of service calls, real-time dispatching, GPS tracking, contract management, invoicing and much more. It integrates with many accounting systems. Imagine having a simple view of all the snow / Lawn care routes displayed on Google Earth, sequencing clients in an order to optimize the number of clients per miles driven. Managing revenues per route is easy, imagine measuring revenues per mile! The leading indicator for profitability, as well as customer service.

The MODIS terminal (onboard touch screen) shows drivers their own route as well as all other routes with client comments/instructions pop-ups per location (example; where to put the snow / watch out for the flower bed) at their fingertips. Any driver/operator is immediately a master of all snow / lawn care routes, even ones they have never driven!

The dispatcher tracks route progress in real-time and can easily view route completion, open/closed service calls, and damage reports, right on Google Earth. Operasoft gives another new tool to the dispatcher, the ability to assign operators that have completed their routes/runs to assist the less experienced operators that have not yet finished their current snow / Lawn care routes. It's like having more vehicles.

If you have any questions about our leading Snow & Lawn care Management software, please contact me at 1-888-986-7372 extension 427 or by email at [email protected]


----------

